# 5 years



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

5 year anniversary gifts... Let's get some ideas rolling. I hear the traditional gift is wood. Not sure if there's a more modern...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It depends too much on the relationship. What does she most enjoy?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Wood...

Weekend anniversary getaway in a cabin in the mountains or on the lake? Bonus points if it has a fireplace.

Boat cruise (are boats still made of wood these days?)

Wood jewelry box? (You might want to get a piece of jewelry for it, though.)

Drumsticks wrapped all pretty along with concert tickets.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Matching Tattoos...it was for our 25th...but wife and I got this:


----------

